# advice needed on moving to Italy



## naomia (Jun 9, 2018)

hi everyone my husband and I want to move to Italy with our daughter in July 2019 when my daughter will be 8 years old. My husband has his own company so we can live anywhere and we decided on Italy for a few years. We intend to return to the UK for secondary school. We want to rent a house in the countryside close to a decent size town and close to an international airport as my husband will need to fly back to the UK a couple of times a month. So far we have identified the Parma region as a suitable area. I would be very grateful for advice from anyone who knows the Parma region and can suggest a nice town to live in or alternatively could anyone suggest any other areas of Italy that fit our needs? We are keen to send our daughter to normal Italian school any advice will be gratefully received!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

naomia said:


> hi everyone my husband and I want to move to Italy with our daughter in July 2019 when my daughter will be 8 years old. My husband has his own company so we can live anywhere and we decided on Italy for a few years. We intend to return to the UK for secondary school. We want to rent a house in the countryside close to a decent size town and close to an international airport as my husband will need to fly back to the UK a couple of times a month. So far we have identified the Parma region as a suitable area. I would be very grateful for advice from anyone who knows the Parma region and can suggest a nice town to live in or alternatively could anyone suggest any other areas of Italy that fit our needs? We are keen to send our daughter to normal Italian school any advice will be gratefully received!


Hi,

I am surprised there are no replies but I do not know if any of us are in the Parma region. Lucca around Pisa is supposedly very nice and Pisa airport serves the UK very well. I am down in Sicily, Palermo airport serves London but the flights are not great.

You will need to be more specific on asking for advice for more detailed replies. One peice of advice I will give is if you want your daughter to go to an Italian school you will need to start learning the language now!

Kenzo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To add a bit to what Kenzo has said, I believe that the main issue may be your "tax residence." I don't know the specific terms of Italy's tax residence laws, but if your husband is working back in the UK but residing in Italy with the family, I think he'll most likely have to pay Italian taxes - income taxes and social insurances. Your UK health cover, for example, is more or less worthless in Italy, other than for "urgent or necessary" treatment through the EHIC card - and no one knows the status of the EHIC card for British nationals past the end of next March.

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> To add a bit to what Kenzo has said, I believe that the main issue may be your "tax residence." I don't know the specific terms of Italy's tax residence laws, but if your husband is working back in the UK but residing in Italy with the family, I think he'll most likely have to pay Italian taxes - income taxes and social insurances. Your UK health cover, for example, is more or less worthless in Italy, other than for "urgent or necessary" treatment through the EHIC card - and no one knows the status of the EHIC card for British nationals past the end of next March.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


I believe it is 180 days in Italy means you are tax resident here. The tax rate in Italy is higher than the UK so it is worth doing some research!

Kenzo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just be careful because the "180 day" rule is often just a guideline and not written into the law. Other factors that often are used to determine tax residence include such things as: where your family is living (and the fact that you return "regularly" to be with them), where your "centers of interest" are located and, for the UK, whether or not you have notified the UK tax authority that you are not resident in the UK. (Though it is possible to be considered "tax resident" in two countries at once, depending on the circumstances.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The Italian tax act lists three tests for residence

1) Being registered with the town for residence. Needed for health care,schooling etc. Prima casa tax break

2) centre of interest

3) domicle

If you pass any of these tests for half a year or more you're tax resident.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Parma is nice. In the Po Valley itself the weather can get a bit sticky in summer and foggy in winter. However the Apennines run along the southern edge of the valley and you don't have to go far into the hills to get to towns which are very pretty, have a more agreeable climate, and yet are still in easy reach of cities with lots of services. Bologna is probably your nearest airport with regular flights to the UK. I'd recommend looking anywhere south of a line between Parma and Bologna.


----------

